# Post your room



## Renteura (Aug 21, 2008)

Post your rooms. It's obvious. :P

Here's mine:

Pic 1
Pic 2 (Bed)
Yes, this needs its own pic.

I hate my room.
T__T


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 21, 2008)

Door.
Shelf.
Bed.
Don't laugh.
The top of my dresser.
Other wall.


----------



## @lex (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm bored, so I'm actually going to post... Give me a minute or two to clean up... ^^

Well, "clean" is the natural state, so no whining about "natural" pics. I really only threw some pillows in the couch :D

My room upon entering (you can see pictures of me, yay)
My old TV, not so old CD-player/radio/amp, CD and game collection and stuff
My bookcase including Wii and keyboard
My couch with a couple cushions (I made the two to the left - the largest and the smallest)
Closet, bureau (including toilet requisites, pencils and chocolate) and armchair (with a towel, backpack and hooded shirt)
My bed, including huge cushion used for videogaming, ancient self-pic and a calendar
My window, only one curtain <_<, and a net to prevent bugs from entering (my plant is in the way)
My floor, complete with fancy rug (the laptop is there as well, but that's not its usual spot)
The door

My room :) Best place in the world.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 22, 2008)

My room sucks so much.

:C


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have a camera, and even if I did it wouldn't _fit_ in my tiny room, so I may have to draw it sometime or something... I'll be back.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 22, 2008)

My room > yours. Well, most of the time. Right now it's full of boxes and crap because I'm sorting everything out. But here's how it looks most of the time:

My TV complete with Kingdom Hearts/Phoenix Wright posters, Tales of Symphonia figurines, various game consoles and Pokemon curtains. 

My pinboard, with the most awesome pictures ever, some of which you might recognize :3
And my incredibly trendy HSM calendar X3

The top of my wardrobe with an army of Pikachus and various fangirly posters X3

More posters; I really want a D/P one so I can have every Pokemon ever on my wall (very helpful for drawing refs). And, uh, my unmade bed >.>

My baby~ and my CDs and figurines and stuff. 

My manga collection; most of this was gotten from last year's Tokonatsu. 

My games and some more posters and my signed picture of Yotsuba~

Shelves of plushies and some books. I've got millions more books downstairs, but I keep my favourites there (lots of Bill Bryson <3). And a picture I drew when I was about 4 o.o 

More plushies and my Pokemon-magnet-covered radiator.

I have far too much stuff.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, Renteura, your shelves look cool, and so do the wooden furnishings. link008 and @lex both have neat-looking rooms. By that I mean pretty _and_ tidy. And @lex, your garden is nice! :3 Or the space outside your house, if most of it isn't your garden. I dunno. It looks awesome, anyway. And sunny.

 You people with TVs in your room are lucky. And Dannichu, your posters are amazing. o.o There are so many of them. Hehe, I remember using posters from Pokémon World magazine in my old room. I haven't put up any on my wall in my current one, though. Aww, you have a pinboard! That's so cool. Hee, and your budgie - Swablu? - is so cute. :3

Here are some pictures of my room. I didn't tidy it before taking these pictures, so you get to see it as it normally is - with loads of stuff on the floor. It's an organised mess, really.

My doll's house which I've had for absolutely ages, an eagle plushie, and a piece of paper with a drawing on it. The drawing isn't easily visible in the photo, but it's an Umbreon that I drew about a year ago that I still haven't coloured. It's been in the same position for nearly all of that time, except when I occasionally pick it up to look at it.

The floor below my window sill. You can see my Charizard plushie, my Bayleef plushie and my tiger plushie. And also some pieces of paper at the bottom. The drawing on one of them is visible. See, the mess on my floor is _varied_. :D

The Charizard plushie and me, just for size comparison. I'm sitting down, but look at the size of its head. It comes up to almost halfway up my thigh when I'm standing up.

My window sill, with three of my Greek donkeys on it.  Psst... it's Frosty, Thunder and Hydrogen, from left to right. :D;

My bed, with my laptop and several clothes on the end of it.

My chest of drawers. You can see my old school bag - it's the light blue one - and a pile of clothes that I took on holiday that I haven't put away yet.

Some stuff on the floor.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 22, 2008)

I had the exact same curtains as Dannichu once. ^_^

And Flazeah, is that book just to the left of your eagle _Blackadder: The Whole Damn Dynasty?_

Is it stalker-y that I enjoy looking at other people's rooms so much? xD


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

Danni! Where did you get that Swablu from? I want one!

Aaaand moving on, my room is far too messy to show to you guys.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 22, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> And Flazeah, is that book just to the left of your eagle _Blackadder: The Whole Damn Dynasty?_


 Yep. It's not my actually my bookshelf - it's just kept in my room - but I'm a Blackadder fan anyway. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 22, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Danni! Where did you get that Swablu from? I want one!
> 
> Aaaand moving on, my room is far too messy to show to you guys.


Oh come on, we won't judge =p And it can't be nearly as messy as my sister's.

@Flazeah: thought so, I recognised the spine =3 Blackadder's awesome.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow Dannichu, I luv your room!
Too lazy to post mine. All I can say is I made a canopy above my bed using an old comforter and sheets. Yeah. xD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 22, 2008)

Dannichu wins. I don't know what she wins, but the point is, she's definately won it. (I spot that birthday picture I drew for you up there~ Aww... :3 ;;Feels all warm and fuzzy inside;;)

Maybe I'll post some pictures of mine. When I stop being lazy, of course. X3


----------

